# Toshiba TV, sound but no picture



## hpball (Feb 18, 2008)

Have a Toshiba 51HX83 (manuf. 2003). Sound but no picture. Took the rear panel off the TV and whoah, that's a lotta parts with no idea what to check. Don't wnat to invest in a reapir guy if its gonna get me hammered. I know my way around a soldering gun and a volt/ohm meter if that helps. Thanks for the help.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

your best bet is to let a tv repairman do it. without a schematic and knowing your way around in there you could put yourself in danger, there is over 25,00 volts running around in there.


----------

